# Showing Unregistered



## BravoOlympus (Aug 11, 2017)

forgot to add the pick words are the classes I would like to enter/ what I think I could enter


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Can you give a link to the actual show's page? It would be easier to read everything as written and then give you some help.


----------

